# NanoKontrol 2 & Spitfire - any tips for cc order?



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 20, 2021)

I finally got my Korg NanoKontrol 2 working in Logic Pro and got the editing software working as well. This is my first cc controller and I’m wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what ccs to assign and in what order for Spitfire libraries. Is there any particular order that is considered standard or best practice?

My main libraries are Spitfire Studio Orchestra Pro, supplemented by BHCT, LCO Strings, and AltSS.

Also, any suggestions for what to map the knobs to? Perhaps the mic positions? Do people tweak those on the fly?

Also, while on the subject of mics, does anyone have any tips for making the most of the mic positions in Studio Orchestra Pro? I’m just sort of going by my ear.

Thanks!


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 20, 2021)

I use an SL Mixface but have the sliders mapped to:

Dynamics
Expression
Vibrato
Tightness
Release
Time Stretch
Variation
Reverb

The first 6 knobs are mapped to mic positions - which I am always fiddling with - and the other two to stereo image and pan.

As to mic combinations, that really is down to the project in hand and personal choice, so just go with what your ears tell you. In one template I have it set up so that the winds are a little wetter than the strings and the brass wetter still to help mimic standard orchestral seating. But most of the time I use the instruments of SStO with other libraries and not as a single entity.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 20, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> I use an SL Mixface but have the sliders mapped to:
> 
> Dynamics
> Expression
> ...


Thanks so much for the reply! Just to double check is that the order you have them mapped in for the sliders?

Very interesting to hear that you use the Studio Orchestra instruments with other libraries rather than as a standalone. I have to admit, I was just listening to the new Abbey Road packs and was wondering how they would sound with Studio Orchestra. Those low strings sound awesome and I was thinking they might sound good with BHCT.


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 20, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Thanks so much for the reply! Just to double check is that the order you have them mapped in for the sliders?
> 
> Very interesting to hear that you use the Studio Orchestra instruments with other libraries rather than as a standalone. I have to admit, I was just listening to the new Abbey Road packs and was wondering how they would sound with Studio Orchestra. Those low strings sound awesome and I was thinking they might sound good with BHCT.


Yes, I keep them mapped the same way for all of Spitfire's libraries (where the functions are available). I do also use an expression pedal for CC11 so that slider is not always called upon.

I haven't used SStO with Abbey Road yet as I keep the latter pretty wet. It does have great close and vintage mics though which I imagine could sound good. What does seem to work quite nicely is pairing it with the BBCSO, where instruments can be massaged to sound complimentary to one another.


----------



## tc9000 (Feb 20, 2021)

MIDI CC Chart for Spitfire Audio Libraries


MIDI CC Channel Name Description 1 Modulation (Dynamics) Allows for fading between dynamic layers on Long patches. 7 Volume The overall volume of the plugin. 10 Pan The overall pan of t...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## tc9000 (Feb 20, 2021)

How To Setup A Korg NanoKontrol2 To Be Used With Spitfire Libraries


First, you will need to ensure that the NanoKontrol2 is setup to be used in MIDI CC mode. To enable this mode, you will need to turn the unit on while pressing and holding down the SET MARKER and C...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 20, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Dynamics
> Expression
> Vibrato
> Tightness
> ...


Do you happen to know the Time Stretch, Variation, and Stereo Image CCs? I don’t see them listed on Spitfire’s site.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 20, 2021)

Stretch - CC16
Variation and steroeo image is undefined, use learn MIDI to choose the CC


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 20, 2021)

One tip is to assign the same functions to the same controls each time regardless of the library used. That way you always know where everything is. I have them mapped much the same way for Orchestral Tools and 8dio libraries. Obviously things aren't quite the same, but close enough.


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 20, 2021)

Christian Henson recommends Expression, Modulation, for the first two. In that order. So you ride the expression with your middle finger and the modulation with your index finger where you have the most control. On you left hand, while playing with your right.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 20, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Christian Henson recommends Expression, Modulation, for the first two. In that order. So you ride the expression with your middle finger and the modulation with your index finger where you have the most control. On you left hand, while playing with your right.


Interesting. I was wondering if there was sort of an agreed upon best practice for mapping the ccs. I figured I’d ask before I got used to something.

Is there a video where he discusses this?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Feb 20, 2021)

Pretty sure most of the Spitfire staff just focus on the two; expression and dynamics. At least while their tracking. Its too much finger work to add anymore movements (ie vibrato) while you’re playing. So in that regard, assign everything else to where ever.

one thing I’ve never bothered to do, is save any configuration of alterations to their libraries in a preset. I usually am reassigning midi cc controls (I also have a Nano2) as I go. Ultimately for me, I only ‘perform’ with dynamics and draw everything else in after.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 20, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Pretty sure most of the Spitfire staff just focus on the two; expression and dynamics. At least while their tracking. Its too much finger work to add anymore movements (ie vibrato) while you’re playing. So in that regard, assign everything else to where ever.
> 
> one thing I’ve never bothered to do, is save any configuration of alterations to their libraries in a preset. I usually am reassigning midi cc controls (I also have a Nano2) as I go. Ultimately for me, I only ‘perform’ with dynamics and draw everything else in after.


Thanks, Nate! Good point. I figured I’d try to use the editor software to make a standard configuration for myself so that it settles into muscle memory. 

I’ll go with expression and modulation in the first two and then just go with what seems natural to me for the remaining slots.


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 20, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Is there a video where he discusses this?


This is the most recent one, just three days old, but there are plenty more of you look through the spitfire and CH channels:


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 21, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Pretty sure most of the Spitfire staff just focus on the two; expression and dynamics. At least while their tracking. Its too much finger work to add anymore movements (ie vibrato) while you’re playing. So in that regard, assign everything else to where ever.


That's why I use an expression pedal and frequently keyswitch with the other foot. For legato/sustained passages, dynamics and vibrato are controlled with the fingers. For shorts and slurs, it's tightness and time stretch (and releases where necessary). For fx it's variation. The thing is, if it's all pre-mapped it aids a fluent performance. It does take some practice but, for me, beats having to draw stuff in and helps me feel more in control of the result as a musician.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 21, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> This is the most recent one, just three days old, but there are plenty more of you look through the spitfire and CH channels:



This was very helpful. Thanks.
This one was great too.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 21, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> But most of the time I use the instruments of SStO with other libraries and not as a single entity.


Off topic, but I’m curious what libraries you like to use SStO instruments with.


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 21, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Off topic, but I’m curious what libraries you like to use SStO instruments with.


Everything! It's a bit of a chameleon. Orchestral wise, I use it alongside these in my template:

SSW
BHCT High Strings
BBCSO
Vista
Century Brass
Century Strings Sordino
CSB


----------

